# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Ιδιοκατασκευή, επεξεργασία feeder στην υγρασία

## senius

Ιδιοκατασκευή, επεξεργασία feeder στην υγρασία.

Δείτε κάποιες photo που μπορεί να φανούν χρήσιμες στα καιρικά φαινόμενα.

1. Το πλαστικό καπάκι μπροστά στο feeder σιλικονάρετε. 

2. Στο πίσω κάτω μέρος έκανα μια μικρή τρύπα 4,00 m για την απότωμη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας, αλλά και στην περίπτωση υγρασίας.

3. Με το που βίδωσα τον κονέκτορα της καθόδου, τοποθέτησα λαστιχοταινία, και τοποθέτησα την κάθοδο σε σωλήνα σπιράλ Κουβίδη1,6 cm.
Στο τέλος έβαλα extra μονωτική ταινία τυλίγοντας τον κονέκτορα μαζί με την σωλήνα Κουβίδη.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Κώστας

----------


## klarabel

Μάλιστα....ΟΕΟ.
Η τρύπα ειναι το clou....της υπόθεσης !!!!
Αλλά αν ηταν έτσι γιατί να μην το έπαιρνες έτοιμο με τρύπα ???
Λές να μην το έχει σκεφτεί ο nvak ?? (θα πεί κανείς ..οριζόντια - κάθετη πόλωση, έ καλά λεπτομέρειες)
Ετσι όπως είναι αεροστεγώς σφραγισμένο με σιλικόνη και μάλιστα σε τέτοια περίοδο όπως τώρα που το ποσοστό υγρασίας είναι χαμηλό, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να δημιουργήσει αργότερα τέτοια συμπύκνωση υδρατμών που να έχει πρόβλημα.
Σε γενικές γραμμες αρκετά καλό και μάλιστα μου αρέσει η ιδέα του σπιράλ και φυσικά η απαραίτητη λαστιχοταινία.!!!!!

----------


## senius

Γιά βάλε το* σκέτο* με σιλικόνη μόνο από εμπρός στο καπάκι χωρίς να ανοίξεις τρύπα πίσω και ξεκούμπωσε το feeder μετά από έναν μήνα, Κώστα?

Υδρατμοί και πάλι υδρατμοί.

----------


## djbill

Πάντος όσο καιρό είναι επάνω παρόλο τις βροχές που έχει κάνει δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα από θέμα υγρασίας.

----------


## argi

Γενικά και χωρίς τρύπα δεν θα είχε υδρατμούς (εκτός αν το τάπωνες μέσα σε σάουνα  ::  ) αλλά δεν βλάπτει κιόλας...

Μια μικρή παρατήρηση... η μονωτική ταινία όπως έχει δείξει η εμπειρία είναι ακαταλληλη για οποιαδήποτε μονιμη ταρατσοδουλειά... Με λίγο ήλιο λιώνει η κόλλα και με λίγο νεράκι μετά γίνεται σαν γαρύφαλλο... με αποτέλεσμα στο τέλος να μαζέυει νερό και να έχεις ενα κουβίδη-flexi-ενυδρείο...

Αν θες τραβα και καμια φωτογραφία σε κανα δίμηνο (μετά ενα-δυο πρωτοβρόχια) να δούμε πως έχει γίνει...

@rg!

----------


## pilgrim

Απλα η χρηση της λαστιχοταινιας η ακομα καλυτερα του θερμοδιαστελλομενου πλαστικου ισως ειναι αρκετη......

----------


## gas

> Απλα η χρηση της λαστιχοταινιας η ακομα καλυτερα του θερμοδιαστελλομενου πλαστικου ισως ειναι αρκετη......


Η λαστιχοταινια ειναι η μονη σιγουρη λυση σε προβληματα υγρασιας.
Οσο για τα *θερμοσυστελομενα* δεν σε καλυπτουν στα σιγουρα.

----------


## ngia

Η εύκολη - φθηνή λύση είναι λαστιχοταινία χαμηλού κόστους και απ' έξω ταινία μονωτική η οποία σφίγγει την λαστιχοταινία εμποδίζοντας την να ξεραθεί και να σκάσει. Κάθε χρόνο μπορεί να χρειαστεί (ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες) αλλαγή της μονωτικής και ίσως και της λαστιχοταινίας. Με μια πιο ακριβή λαστιχοταινία τα πράγματα γίνονται καλύτερα όσον αφορά την αντοχή στο χρόνο.
Η μόνιμη λύση είναι θερμοσυστελλόμενο καλής ποιότητας (π.χ 3Μ) το οποίο είναι ακριβό, αλλά προσφέρει μηχανική αντοχή + στεγανότητα (έχει κόλλα η οποία όταν στερεοποιηθεί γίνεται ένα σώμα με το καλώδιο) + αντοχή στο χρόνο.

----------


## senius

> Η μόνιμη λύση είναι θερμοσυστελλόμενο καλής ποιότητας (π.χ 3Μ) το οποίο είναι ακριβό, αλλά προσφέρει μηχανική αντοχή + στεγανότητα (έχει κόλλα η οποία όταν στερεοποιηθεί γίνεται ένα σώμα με το καλώδιο) + αντοχή στο χρόνο.


Μα και η συγκεκριμένη λαστιχοταινία που χρησιμοποιώ πιό πάνω είναι της *3M* *Scotch 23 Rubber* και ενδεικτικά από ηλεκτρολογικά μαγαζιά έχει *9 euro* το καρουλάκι.
Ξέχασα να πώ στην αρχή της σελίδας επειδή η σωλήνα Κουβιδης καταλήγει μέχρι τον κονέκτορα του router μονοκόμματη, την ώρα που κάνει την κούρμπα προς τα επάνω να βιδώσει στο router, επάνω στην κούρμπα της σωλήνας κάνω μία τρυπίτσα *5mm* για τυχόν υγρασίες που θα εμφανιστούν στο μέλλον μέσα στου Κουβιδη την σωλήνα.

----------


## ngia

Μια χαρά είναι με την καλή λαστιχοταινία, πόσο μάλλον που δεν έρχεται σε επαφή με το περιβάλλον...
Ο σωλήνας εξασφαλίζει και την μακροζωϊα του καλωδίου, μιας και τα καλώδια μας, ανάλογα και με τον αν είναι γνήσια ή μαϊμού έχουν λόγω των εξωτερικών συνθηκών (ήλιος και υγρασία προκαλούν αλλοίωση των χαρακτηριστικών του διηλεκτρικού), διάρκεια ζωής (μην αγχώνεστε, μιλάμε για βάθος χρόνου π.χ > 5,10,20 χρόνια).

----------


## nvak

Τον καθαρισμό εγώ τον κάνω στεγνό.
Ξεβιδώνω τον Ntype και καθαρίζω εσωτερικά το feeder με μία στρογγυλή συρματόβουρτσα καμπάνα που βάζω στο τρυπάνι. 
Με ψιλό γιαλόχαρτο καθαρίζω τον Ntype και τον ξαναβιδώνω στο feeder.

Είναι εξαιρετικά γρήγορη διαδικασία.

Εννοείται ότι τα feeder ποτέ δεν τα πετάμε. 
Μετά το καθάρισμα δεν διαφέρουν σε τίποτα απο τα καινούργια.

----------


## john70

Έχεις καθόλου έτοιμα αλλά πρίν το νικέλωμα ?

----------


## universalelectronics

?

----------


## universalelectronics

> Λοιπον αποτελεσματα της μεθοδου καθαρισμου του feeder πολλα μπινελικια απο την γυναικα με ολα αυτα τα υλικα πανω στο παγκο της κουζινας κατασταση η οποια χειροτερεψε οταν της ειπα να τραβαει φωτογραφιες κατα την διαδικασια καθαρισμου
> μια παντοφλια που της τελειωσα το ξυδι και τελος διανυκτερευση εκτος οικιας (με εκλεισε απ εξω) οταν απο το πολυ ζεσταμα χαλασε το σεσουαρ
> 
> παντως το feeder δουλεψε τελεια


Εμενα με φαγανε οι μελισσες μολις ανοιξα το καπακι Αττικη ειχαν κανει μελισσι μεσα.

----------


## senius

> πραγματικα ενδιαφερον διαδικασια. ελπιζω βεβαια να μην χρειαστει να την κανω σε καποια απο τα δικα μου feeder !!
> αυτο που δεν ξερω και δεν ξερω εαν μπορει να απαντηθει κιολας, ειναι το εαν ολη αυτη η διαδικασια δημιουργησει καποιου ειδους ευαισθησία στο εσωτερικο του feeder με αποτελεσμα να ειναι πολαπλασιες φορες πιο ευαίσθητο απο οτι πριν.
> πως λεγαμε στο στρατο για τον καθαρισμο του οπλου, οτι εαν βαλεις σύρμα για την οξείδωση μετα απο λιγο καιρο θα εχεις την διπλασια...!!!
> βεβαια αυτο δεν αναιρεί την διαδικασια αυτη μιας και ενα feeder για πεταμα το εκανε παλι λειτουργικο.
> αυτο μπορει να μας το πιστοποιήσει καποιος που θα τοποθετησει το feeder καπου λειτουργικα, σε βαθος χρονου.


@geioa, δες εδώ, αρκετές σελίδες πίσω: 

28/11/2010



> Έτυχαν στα χέρια μου feeder by nvak (*τα παλιά μοντέλα με καπάκι από pvc* πρεσαριστό) ως αχριστα κατα τον κομβούχο που μου τα έδωσε, στα οποία είχαν σκάσει τα καπάκια τους απο τον ήλιο. Επίσης δεν είχε ανοιχθεί ποτέ τρύπα 4,5mm στο πίσω μέρος τους για τυχόν υγρασίες με αποτέλεσμα ακόμα και στον κονέκτορα υπήρχαν ίχνη απο αυτή. Ολο το feeder στο εσωτερικό του μέρος καθώς και το μονόπολο του, ήταν γεμάτο απο οξύδωση.
> Αφαίρεσα όλο το σκασμένο καπάκι pvc και καθάρισα ολα τα απομεινάρια απο αυτό που εφάπτονταν στο μεταλικό μέρος του feeder. Το εσωτερικό του μέρος καθώς και τον κονέκτορα, τα καθάρισα με WD-40 και τα έτριψα για αρκετή ώρα με οδοντόβουρτσα σκληρή. Την ίδια κίνηση την επανέλαβα με μαγειρική σόδα, επιμένοντας το τρίψιμο ειδικά στο μονόπολο. Στην πορεία όλο το feeder το στέγνωσα με θερμό αέρα από σεσουάρ τουλάχιστον για 5 λεπτά, επιμένοντας αρκετά στον κονέκτορα. Ανοιξα τρύπα πίσω απο τον κονέκτορα μεγέθους 4,5 mm, με αεροτρύπανα με την σειρά 2.5, 3.5, 4.5 mm
> Επειτα επρεπε να τοποθετήσω καπάκι attiki μπροστά στην επιφάνεια του. Το καπάκι attiki έχει μικρότερη διάμετρο από την εξωτερικη διάμετρο του feeder nvak παλιάς σειράς κατά 4mm.
> Στην εσωτερική διάμετρο του feeder είχε μεταλλική πατούρα 8mm όπου εφαρμόζονταν και πάταγε το παλιό pvc καπάκι. Επάνω σε εκείνο το σημείο επάλειψα παμπριζόκολλα μαύρη. Μετά τοποθέτησα το καπάκι attiki προσέχοντας να κολλήσει και να εφαρμοστεί σωστά να μην υπάρχουν κενά με την μεταλλική επιφάνεια. Στην πορεία έβαψα 4-5 χέρια το καπάκι attiki με *duro stick No 39, στεγανωτικό ακρυλικό ελαστομερές* (λευκό χρώμα) σε όλη την επιφάνεια του, γεμίζοντας καλά-καλά το κενό που άφηνε το καπάκι, με την εξωτερική μεταλλική περίμετρο του στομίου του feeder.
> Συνημμένο 24027 Συνημμένο 24028 Συνημμένο 24029 Συνημμένο 24030
> Την επόμενη μέρα τα επέστρεψα στον κομβούχο, και στην επανατοποθέτηση τους πάλι κατάλαβε ότι η απολαβή τους απέδωσε όπως ένα καινούργιο feeder.
> Συνημμένο 24031


Ακόμα τα feeder είναι ανεπηρέαστα και δουλεύουν κανονικά.

----------


## geioa

εύγε....παντα τετοια....

----------


## senius

Έχω στα χέρια μου τα νέα καπάκια attiki του nvak, αυτά που έχουν πρόσθετη προστασία. 


> Λογικά τα νέα πρέπει να κρατάνε όσο αυτά που έχουν τα δορυφορικά LNB. (4-5 χρόνια) μέ κόστος 35€ τα 1000.
> Πρέπει να μου τα έφτιαξε με το υλικό που φτιάχνει τα τελάρα για τους αγρότες.


Ήδη πέρασα ενα απο τα νέα καπάκια attiki, με *7* χέρια (και όχι με 5 χέρια που είχα περάσει τα προηγούμενα) *duro stick no39,* οπότε τις επόμενες μέρες θα συγκρίνω σε μακρινό μου λινκ με τεστ, ένα από τα παλιά με βαφή duro stick no39, ένα νέο άβαφτο κι ένα νέο βαμμένο. Θα ποστάρω αποτελέσματα με db.

Το θέμα είναι ο χρόνος, μια που στα παλιά κλασικά καπάκια attiki που επεξεργάστηκαν με duro stick no39 και στήθηκαν σε δεκάδες κόμβους πριν δυο χρόνια, δεν έχουν πάθει ακόμα και σήμερα ... το παραμικρό από τις καιρικές συνθήκες. 

Σε αναμονή..

----------


## manol01

Καλησπέρα

Όσο αφορά την λαστιχοταινία όλα καλά και όλα αποδεκτά ........το πρόβλημα που θα δημηουργηθεί στο ευρήτερο μέλλον ειναι η θέση της τρυπούλας για αποκατασταση της υγρασίας. Αν παρατηρήσετε και από άλλες παρόμοιες συσκευές , δεν βρίσκεται στο ψηλότερο σημείο αλλα στο χαμηλότερο και ο λογος ειναι να στραγγιζει τα όποια συμπυκνώματα. Αν θέλουμε να έχουμε και μια αποκατάσταση ατμοφαιρική τότε θα είναι καλύτερο να κοιτά προς τα κάτω με ένα μικρό σιληκονένιο σωληνάκι.

----------


## john70

Κοίτα ο καθένας κάνει ότι τον φωτίσει ο κύριος .... άλλος βάζει 39 χέρια Duro Stick No7, άλλος τα πασπαλίζει με άχνη ζάχαρη, εγώ δεν βάζω τίποτα, ο διπλανός βάζει φωτό του Μητσοτάκη δίπλα στα feeder ...

Περι όρεξης .... ο λόγος. κουβέντα να κάνουμε  ::

----------


## ysam

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ενώ λέει ο Νίκος ότι το νέο καπάκι κρατάει όσο αυτό ενός LNB εμείς πρέπει να περάσουμε με 7 χέρια και όχι με 5 από Ν359^2. Γιατί έκανε ο Νίκος τον κόπο να φτιάξει καλύτερο καπάκι, για να του πούμε ότι τώρα που είναι καλύτερο εμείς το περνάμε με περισσότερη μπογιά? 

Does Not Compute η λογική πραγματικά..

----------


## john70

http://youtu.be/9qJ07lXjwwM

Για Αυτό γίνονται όλα ..... "δοξάστε με "

----------


## akakios

> http://youtu.be/9qJ07lXjwwM
> 
> Για Αυτό γίνονται όλα ..... "δοξάστε με "


 ::  ::  ::  like.....

----------


## sfo105

xaxaxa...polu kalo to video...alla vriskw toulaxiston adiki tin eirwneia gia ton senius pou prospa8ei na voithisei...

----------


## john70

Καμία ειρωνία !

----------


## john70

> xaxaxa...polu kalo to video...alla vriskw toulaxiston adiki tin eirwneia gia ton senius pou prospa8ei na voithisei...


Και γραφε στα ελληνικά !!

----------


## sfo105

> Καμία ειρωνία !


και με σωστή ορθογραφία!!!

----------


## senius

*Ειρωνεία*
Έτσι γράφεται.

Edit: Ο κηφηνισμός και ο φελλισμός που επικρατεί από κάποιους κολλημένους τον τελευταίο καιρό, βαράει αρνητικά ακόμα και τα τεχνικά thread.

Από χθες φίλοι από το εξωτερικό που μέσω internet διαβάζουν το παρών επίσημο forum του AWMN, απελπίστηκαν πλέον με αυτά που διαβάζουν από το παρών thread αλλά και από άλλα, ταυτόχρονα.
Να 'στε καλά ωρε συνάδελφοι όπως το καταφέρατε. 
Δεν τσιμπάω και σίγουρα δεν θα πέσω/με στην παγίδα. Προχωράω/με θετικά.
Πάντα θα γίνεται προσπάθεια, πειράματα, ενημέρωση, προς το καλό όλων μας, ώστε να βοηθούμε όλοι μαζί, όλους τους φίλους. Αυτά μπορούμε και προσπαθούμε, αυτά δίνουμε. Αν κάποιος/οι, μπορούνε να δώσουν παραπάνω πληροφορίες από δοκιμές, πληροφορίες κλπ, ευπρόσδεκτοι ... να δοξαστούν.
Παρακαλώ όπως μείνουν ακέραια τα τελευταία post σας, χωρίς να διαγραφούν η πάνε στον κάδο, για να θυμόμαστε.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tsatasos

> Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ενώ λέει ο Νίκος ότι το νέο καπάκι κρατάει όσο αυτό ενός LNB εμείς πρέπει να περάσουμε με 7 χέρια και όχι με 5 από Ν359^2. Γιατί έκανε ο Νίκος τον κόπο να φτιάξει καλύτερο καπάκι, για να του πούμε ότι τώρα που είναι καλύτερο εμείς το περνάμε με περισσότερη μπογιά? 
> 
> Does Not Compute η λογική πραγματικά..


Φίλε senius, έχω κεγώ την ίδια ακριβώς απορία με τον ysam.

Εμένα πάντως το 1ο καπάκι που είχα βάλει πέρυσι (από τα κλασικά παλιά + τρύπα στο κάτω μέρος της πίσω μεριάς του feeder), φέτος τώρα μετά το καλοκαίρι είδα πάνω αριστερά να έχει μια μικρή ρωγμή 2-3cm. Οπότε για να μην το αφήσω και χαλάσει τελείως, έβαλα ένα από τα καινούρια για να δω πόσο θα αντέξει.

Τώρα αν τα παιρνάς και τα μεν και τα δε με αυτή τη μπογιά και μάλιστα με διαφορετική ποσότητα, πως θα βγάλεις συμπέρασμα για το αν τα καινούρια κρατάνε περισσότερο από τα παλιά?

----------


## john70

Χτές σε ένα νέο λίνκ έκανα το εξής .....

Πρώτα κοίταξα στό ....> http://www.meteo.gr/uv.asp για να δώ την UV ακτινοβολία της περιοχής !

Και μετά ψέκασα το καπάκι με coppertone (δείκτης προστασίας 50) ...> http://www.coppertone.com/coppertone...Sunscreen2flOz για να δώ τι θα γίνει. Όταν και εάν σκάσει θα σας πώ !  ::

----------


## JB172

> Χτές σε ένα νέο λίνκ έκανα το εξής .....
> 
> Πρώτα κοίταξα στό ....> http://www.meteo.gr/uv.asp για να δώ την UV ακτινοβολία της περιοχής !
> 
> Και μετά ψέκασα το καπάκι με coppertone (δείκτης προστασίας 50) ...> http://www.coppertone.com/coppertone...Sunscreen2flOz για να δώ τι θα γίνει. Όταν και εάν σκάσει θα σας πώ !


αυτό κάνει;  :: 
http://www.skroutz.gr/c/982/antiilia...F+50+Sunscreen

----------


## grigoris

> Χτές σε ένα νέο λίνκ έκανα το εξής .....
> 
> Πρώτα κοίταξα στό ....> http://www.meteo.gr/uv.asp για να δώ την UV ακτινοβολία της περιοχής !
> 
> Και μετά ψέκασα το καπάκι με coppertone (δείκτης προστασίας 50) ...> http://www.coppertone.com/coppertone...Sunscreen2flOz για να δώ τι θα γίνει. Όταν και εάν σκάσει θα σας πώ !


δε φτανει αυτο.. τα βραδια πρεπει να βαζεις ενυδατικη!

----------


## john70

Απλά θεός !  :: 

+++++

----------


## ALTAiR

Βασικά πέρα από την πλάκα δεν είναι ωραίο να ειρωνευόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλον.
Πάντα κάποιος από μας θα κάνει κάτι λάθος, θα πει κάτι λάθος, θα κάνει κάτι καλύτερα απ΄τον άλλον κaι πάει λέγοντας.
Η μόνη απορία που κι εμένα μου δημιουργήθηκε είναι η ίδια με του ysam.
Αφού το καπάκι το προηγούμενο με 5 στρώσεις ήτανε ΟΚ γιατί στο νέο με την αντοχή στην UV να έχει 7?
Θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει γιατι οι 7 είναι πιο λεπτές από τις 5.

Τεσπα
Η φάση με τις στρώσεις durostick είναι καλή. Ο χρόνος έχει δείξει ότι αντέχουνε.
Όπως επίσης πιστεύω και αυτό που κάνω εγώ είναι καλό. 1,5 χρόνο τώρα έχω γλυτώσει στις αλλαγές καπακιών.
βάζω ένα κομάτι plexiglass για καπάκι στη διάμετρο του feeder, κα ιτο κολλάω με μία φτηνή κόλλα των 3 ευρώ που λέγεται turbo fix. Βάζω ένα παχύ στρώμα κόλλας και το αφήνω να κολλήσει. ΤΗν άλλη μέρα του ρίχνω και μία λαστοχοταινία και είναι ένα με το feeder. 
1,5 χρόνο τώρα κομπλέ.

Πάντως το πρόβλημα που ανοίγανε τα καπάκια ήτανε ο πολυμερισμός από την UV αν τώρα αντέχουνε περισσότερο στη UV είναι καλό!

----------


## senius

Σύνοψη επί της σοβαρότητας  ::   :: :



> Έχω στα χέρια μου τα νέα καπάκια attiki του nvak, αυτά που έχουν πρόσθετη προστασία.
> Ήδη πέρασα ενα απο τα νέα καπάκια attiki, με 7 χέρια (και όχι με 5 χέρια που είχα περάσει τα προηγούμενα) duro stick no39, οπότε τις επόμενες μέρες θα συγκρίνω σε μακρινό μου λινκ με τεστ, ένα από τα παλιά με βαφή duro stick no39, ένα νέο άβαφτο κι ένα νέο βαμμένο. Θα ποστάρω αποτελέσματα με db.
> Το θέμα είναι ο χρόνος, μια που στα παλιά κλασικά καπάκια attiki που επεξεργάστηκαν με duro stick no39 και στήθηκαν σε δεκάδες κόμβους πριν δυο χρόνια, δεν έχουν πάθει ακόμα και σήμερα ... το παραμικρό από τις καιρικές συνθήκες.
> Σε αναμονή..


Στην συνέχεια ο φίλος Γιάννης αναφέρει:


> Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ενώ λέει ο Νίκος ότι το νέο καπάκι κρατάει όσο αυτό ενός LNB εμείς πρέπει να περάσουμε με 7 χέρια και όχι με 5 από Ν359^2. Γιατί έκανε ο Νίκος τον κόπο να φτιάξει καλύτερο καπάκι, για να του πούμε ότι τώρα που είναι καλύτερο εμείς το περνάμε με περισσότερη μπογιά?
> Does Not Compute η λογική πραγματικά..


Στην συνέχεια ο φίλος Γιάννης αναφέρει:


> Η μόνη απορία που κι εμένα μου δημιουργήθηκε είναι η ίδια με του ysam.
> Αφού το καπάκι το προηγούμενο με 5 στρώσεις ήτανε ΟΚ γιατί στο νέο με την αντοχή στην UV να έχει 7?
> Θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει γιατι οι 7 είναι πιο λεπτές από τις 5.
> Τεσπα
> Η φάση με τις στρώσεις durostick είναι καλή. Ο χρόνος έχει δείξει ότι αντέχουνε.


Καλησπερίζουμε όλους τους φίλους που τους αρέσει η προσπάθεια και το μοίρασμα γνώσεων, να επισημάνω οτι έχουμε να κάνουμε με ενα χόμπι και μάλιστα αφιλοκερδός.
Κατά καιρούς ειδικά στα πρωτοβρόχια, σε άσχημες καιρικές συνθήκες απο βροχή, αέρα κλπ, σκοτωνόμαστε να ποστάρουμε στα γνωστά thread: γιατί δεν φτάνουμε κάπου, γιατί σερνόμαστε μέσω του τάδε, γιατί κρέμασε το μισό δίκτυο κλπ κλπ.
Παραπάνω αναφέρω/με κάποιες εργασίες που προσωπικά ακολουθησα/με σε αρκετούς κόμβους και παραμένουν ακόμα σταθεροί στα καιρικά φαινόμενα καθώς και στον χρόνο. Παράλληλα των προσπαθειών και πρόσφατα, αναφέρω οτι θα γίνονταν δοκιμές και στα νέα καπάκια του nvak, με μετρήσεις και εφαρμογές της μπογιάς, βάση και σύγκριση των παλαιών καπακίων attiki του nvak. Δηλαδή εφόσον το νέο καπάκι είναι προσαρμοσμένο με το νέο υλικό που επιπρόσθεσε ο Νίκος, παράλληλα αν γινόταν περισσότερη επικάλυψη μπογιάς αντί των 5 χεριών , σε 7 ... αν θα είχε αρνητική επίδοση σε db. Αυτό ανέφερα αν δείτε. ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΕ DB. Και όχι ότι το νέο καπάκι του nvak, ότι δεν πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις. Ίσως παρερμηνεύθηκε λίγο.

_Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι κανένας δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να ακολουθήσει όλες τις παραπάνω επεξεργασίες (αν διαβάσει κανείς το thread απο την αρχή), μια που είναι προσωπικά πειράματα και δεν έχουν σκοπό να επηρεάσουν κανέναν και τίποτα._

Μένουμε εδώ πέραν της πλάκας.
Ευχαριστώ.

Τώρα στην πλάκα:
Υπάρχει υλικό καλό ειδικό ελαστομερές ... από Αφρική, που αντίστοιχα την χρήση, χαμηλώνει τα db στα bb λινκ.
Aρκει να πασπαλίζεται 3 φορές την ημέρα ανά 8 ώρες. Το βράδυ η 3η δόση έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, λόγω υγρασίας περιβάλλοντος. Κι εδώ είναι ο βασικός στόχος. Προσοχή όμως το βράδυ : μόνο με φακό το πασπάλισμα. Όσο πιο έντονο φως έχει ο φακός, τόσο πέφτουν τα db. Είναι δοκιμασμένο.!!
Για όσους χρησιμοποιήσετε λέιζερ αντί για φακό, απλά την πατήσατε.
Πληροφορίες για χρήση και είδος, εντός με pm....

Κάπου εδώ ταιριάζει και το κάτωθι :



> http://youtu.be/9qJ07lXjwwM
> Για Αυτό γίνονται όλα ..... "δοξάστε με "

----------


## john70

Εάν βάλουμε κάποιον απο το Καμερούν ή άλλη χώρα της κεντρικής Αφρικής να κάνει την εφαρμογή και να περάσει "τα χέρια" , θα αλλάξει το αποτέλεσμα (προσοχή όχι η ευχαρίστηση) ?

----------


## senius

Ανάλογα την στάση που έχει ο φίλος απο Καμερούν ή άλλη χώρα της κεντρικής Αφρικής, οταν τα περνάει. Οχι αυτος που τα περνάει, αλλά αυτος που θα ειναι δίπλα του.
Και πάλι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε τις συντεταγμένες και τις μοίρες.
Βάση του υπολογισμού συνήθως ο ασφαλής " ψεκασμός " είναι οι 35 πόντοι. Αν η πρόσκρουση του ψεκασμού είναι κοντινότερη, τότε το πείραμα αποτυγχάνει. Θεωρείται μπούκωμα και ενισχύει τα db.

----------


## JB172

::  ::  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Rolling Stones - *Paint it Black*  ::

----------


## sfo105

::  ::  !!!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Κατά καιρούς ειδικά στα πρωτοβρόχια, σε άσχημες καιρικές συνθήκες απο βροχή, αέρα κλπ, σκοτωνόμαστε να ποστάρουμε στα γνωστά thread: γιατί δεν φτάνουμε κάπου, γιατί σερνόμαστε μέσω του τάδε, γιατί κρέμασε το μισό δίκτυο κλπ κλπ.
> [/COLOR]


Σε αυτο το κομμάτι δε νομίζω να μπορεί να πει κάτι κάποιος, είναι το αδύναμο σημείο του δικτύου.
Κάποιος μπορεί να πει ότι φταίνε τα feeders που δεν είναι από τη μάνα τους κλειστά, άλλος μπορεί να πει φταίει ο ιδιοκτήτης του κόμβου που δεν άλλαξε προληπτικά εγκαίρως τα καπάκια.
Ότι και να φταίει καλό θα είναι ο καθένας μας να βρει την καλύτερη γι' αυτόν και το δίκτυο λύση. Ο Κώστας βρήκε μία λύση και τη μοιράστηκε μαζί μας.
Αν έχει κάποιος κάποια άλλη λύση ή ιδέα ας την πει.
Όλες οι λύσεις είναι φίνες και ωραίες, τότε και μόνο όταν είναι εφικτές. μα σαν δεν έχεις κότσια να τις εφαρμόσεις ασ΄τες καλύτερα, καθόλου μην τις λες.

----------


## JB172

Κατόπιν ωρίμου σκέψεως και εφαρμογής σε στεγανοποίηση αρμών μου φαίνεται οτι με 8 χέρια από αυτό: http://www.durostick.gr/index.php?pa...uemart&lang=el
καθώς και με πέρασμα πίσσας και πουπούλων πάπιας Πεκίνου ότι θα είναι πλήρως αδιάβροχο και θα κρατάει και την UV ακτινοβολία (φτου κακά) μακριά.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα επιπλέει κιόλας

----------


## JoTheVeteran

Παιδιά δεν πρόκειται ακριβώς για διαφορετική μέθοδο στεγανοποίησης απλά επειδή δεν είχα καπάκια αττική και δεν ήθελα να αγοράσω δύο άχρηστα μέλια βρήκα μία εναλλακτική. Καπάκια από caprice παπαδοπούλου το κουτί των 250γρ δηλαδή το μεσαίο. Ταιριάζει τέλεια στο feeder nvac και δεν δείχνει καμία απώλεια στο σήμα.
Όσο για διάρκεια δεν με πειράζει να αλλάζω ένα καπάκι το χρόνο και να τρώω το περιεχόμενο...

----------


## senius

> Ιδιοκατασκευή, επεξεργασία feeder στην υγρασία.
> 
> Δείτε κάποιες photo που μπορεί να φανούν χρήσιμες στα καιρικά φαινόμενα.
> 
> 1. Το πλαστικό καπάκι μπροστά στο feeder σιλικονάρετε. 
> 
> 2. Στο πίσω κάτω μέρος έκανα μια μικρή τρύπα 4,00 m για την απότωμη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας, αλλά και στην περίπτωση υγρασίας.
> 
> 3. Με το που βίδωσα τον κονέκτορα της καθόδου, τοποθέτησα λαστιχοταινία, και τοποθέτησα την κάθοδο σε σωλήνα σπιράλ Κουβίδη1,6 cm.
> ...


up

----------


## charlos

γεια σας,

καταρχάς να σας πω πως δεν θέλω να δημιουργήσω αντιδράσεις και επίσης να αναφέρω πως είμαι σχετικά νέος και σε ηλικία και στο δίκτυο και δεν θέλω να φανεί ότι κάνω τον έξυπνο. ότι αναφέρω το κάνω απλώς για να παραθέσω την κατάσταση από την μεριά μου.

λοιπόν, έχω κόμβο στημένο στην ταράτσα σχεδόν τρία χρόνια (από ιούνιο του 2009). έχω τρία λινκ από τα οποία τα δύο είναι με feeder από τον nvak τα μακρυά και το τρίτο είναι κοντό. τα δύο τα έχω από την αρχή ενώ το άλλο το πήρα αργότερα, δεν θυμάμαι πότε.

τα δύο πρώτα είχανε το άσπρο καπάκι και το κοντό είχε το διάφανο καπάκι. δεν έκανα απολύτως καμία ενέργεια στα feeder, μόνο που άλλαξα καπάκια κάποια στιγμή και έβαλα τα διάφανα (διότι δεν είχα από τα άλλα). τώρα έχω βάλει πάλι από τα άσπρα.

δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά πόσο κράτησαν τα καπάκια αλλά μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα ότι δεν πήραν καθόλου νερό, παρόλο που υπήρξε περίοδος που ήταν με ραγισμένα καπάκια! 

όλο αυτό δεν το παραθέτω ως παράδειγμα ούτε λέω να μην κάνετε δοκιμές σε νέες τεχνικές!

απλώς όταν τα πήρα στα χέρια μου μου φάνηκαν αρκετά σωστή κατασκευή με καλή εφαρμογή στο καπάκι και έτσι δεν έκανα καμία ενέργεια.

ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας και ελπίζω να μην δημιουργήσω αντιπαραθέσεις, δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός μου.

----------


## ALTAiR

Όταν είχανε ραγίσει απλά δεν έβρεξε...

----------


## klarabel

......ή ήταν ανάποδα....

----------


## devilman

εγώ τα εχω καλυψει και με μονοτικη και δεν μπαινει μεσα τιποτα!

----------


## charlos

> ......ή ήταν ανάποδα....


όχι κανονικά είναι!

δεν θέλω να δείξω ότι έχετε άδικο σε ότι κάνετε ούτε διαφωνώ ότι υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις που γεμίζουν νερά και υγρασία. απλώς σας παραθέτω την εμπειρία μου!

----------


## ysam

..και εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με νερά, είναι θέμα αν βαράει και ο ήλιος όλη μέρα κτλ.. είναι πολύ variable το θέμα. 

Όλα καλά.

----------


## ALTAiR

Ας μην το κουράζουμε άλλο, αν το feeder είναι κανονικά και όχι ανάποδα και το καπάκι σπασμένο, αν βρέξει θα μπει νερό.
Αν έχει κανείς άλλος διαφορετική άποψη να μας πει με ποιό κόμμα κατεβαίνει στις εκλογές.

----------


## nvak

Άλλο ραγισμένο και άλλο σκασμένο, ανοιγμένο ή φευγάτο τελείως. 
Το καπάκι παρουσιάζει στην αρχή μικρές προειδοποιητικές ρηγματώσεις στα χείλια που δεν βάζουν νερό. 
Περνάει κάποιος καιρός μέχρι να ανοίξει.

Το θέμα είναι ότι συνήθως ασχολούμαστε μαζί του όταν το feeder γεμίζει νερό και το λίνκ πέφτει.
Ένας έλεγχος ανά εξάμηνο και άλλαγμα των καπακιών που αρχίζουν να ρηγματώνονται μας γλυτώνει από το καθάρισμα.
Πάντως με το πλημμύρισμα το feeder δεν παθαίνει ποτέ τίποτα.
Ένα απλό καθαρισματάκι και ξαναγίνεται καινούριο.
Ευκαιρία είναι να επιθεωρούμε και το κεραισύστημα με κάθε αλλαγή καπακιών, γιατί αλλιώς θα το θυμόμασταν όταν θα το μαζεύαμε απο τον δρόμο !!

----------


## charlos

> Άλλο ραγισμένο και άλλο σκασμένο, ανοιγμένο ή φευγάτο τελείως. 
> Το καπάκι παρουσιάζει στην αρχή μικρές προειδοποιητικές ρηγματώσεις στα χείλια που δεν βάζουν νερό. 
> Περνάει κάποιος καιρός μέχρι να ανοίξει.


συμφωνώ απολύτως!!! σε τέτοια φάση τα πρόλαβα! 

"κουβέντα να γίνεται..."

----------


## nvak

> Το θέμα είναι να δούμε πόσο resistant είναι.


Ένα χρόνο και κάτι μήνες, τα δικά μου αντέχουν ακόμη χωρίς να παρατηρώ διαφορές από τα αχρησιμοποίητα.
Μάλλον αυτή την φορά έχουν το πρόσθετο για UV.

Έχει κανείς παρατηρήσει σκασίματα στην τελευταία παρτίδα καπακιών ?

----------


## NetTraptor

H Αλήθεια είναι ότι με τόσα που είχα καβατζώσει/αλλάξει έχω χάσει τον υπολογισμό και επίσης όσα καπάκια έχω δεν ξέρω ποια είναι ποια. 
Έχω αφήσει ένα στον Panoramix στο λινκ με Πάρνηθα. Έχει αντέξει αρκετό καιρό θα έλεγα. Eίναι ακόμα ελαστικό σαν υλικό πράγμα το οποίο με κάνει να σκέφτομαι αν το έχω αλλάξει ή είναι από τα τελευταία.

3sgv0r.jpg
_Βρήκα ένα καπάκι που δεν είναι τρύπιο._ ::

----------


## gvaf

Κάποια στιγμή είχα πάρει πρίν 3-4 χρόνια, 3 feeder με καπάκι από teflon με γυρισμένα το χείλος του feeder και βαμμένα γκρί.
Δεν ήταν nvak αλλά δεν θυμάμαι κιόλας ποιός μου τα είχε δώσει.
Αυτά τα feeder έχουν βγεί αθάνατα και χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

Θυμάστε ποιός τα έφτιαχνε ?

----------


## senius

> Κάποια στιγμή είχα πάρει πρίν 3-4 χρόνια, 3 feeder με καπάκι από teflon με γυρισμένα το χείλος του feeder και βαμμένα γκρί.
> Δεν ήταν nvak αλλά δεν θυμάμαι κιόλας ποιός μου τα είχε δώσει.
> Αυτά τα feeder έχουν βγεί αθάνατα και χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 
> Θυμάστε ποιός τα έφτιαχνε ?


Ο yang (#6830), αλλα και σε αυτα τα feeder με τον καιρο, σκαει το teflon ...

----------


## gvaf

Εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με τα teflon αυτά.
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχεις αυτό το πράμα με τα καπάκια ...
Τα φτιάχνει ακόμα ?

----------


## romias

Εχω και γώ ένα τέτοιο και δεν μου χει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα,εδώ και 4-5 χρόνια.Βέβαια το τεφλόν έχει ραγίσει,αλλά δεν φαίνεται να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ακόμα και αν ρίξει καρεκλοπόδαρα.
Νομίζω όμως έχει σταματήσει να φτιάχνει,αλλά δεν χάνεις τίποτα να του στείλεις ένα μέιλ.

----------


## chrismarine

έχω και εγώ τα περισσότερα feeder από τον yang να πω οτι ειναι από τα ποιο ανθεκτικά και κράτησαν αρκετά χρόνια μέχρι να ραγίσει το καπάκι, το σίγουρο ειναι πάντως πως το καπάκι δεν μου φαίνεται ότι ειναι από teflon αλλά από ertalon η arcetal το οποίο ειναι φτηνότερο σαν υλικό και δεν ειναι τόσο λευκό όσο το teflon και διαφανειζει

----------


## gvaf

Θα έλεγα ότι ο Νίκος (nvak) θα πρέπει να κάνει ένα redesign  ::

----------


## nvak

> Θα έλεγα ότι ο Νίκος (nvak) θα πρέπει να κάνει ένα redesign


To redesign είναι καπάκια απο τεφλόν με κόστος γύρω στα 12 € το ένα. 
Αν η τελευταία παρτίδα καπακιών δεν αντέξει τρία χρόνια, θα βάλω να μου φτιάξουν μερικά από τεφλόν.

Τα feeder που αναφέρατε πιο πάνω είναι κατασκευή που έγινε με δικές μου χοάνες, που καπακώνονται με πλαστικό φύλλο και πρεσάρονται σε καλούπι σαν τις κονσέρβες.
Όσα σκάνε δεν είναι τεφλόν. (πιθανόν κάποια να είναι τεφλόν)
Καλή λύση, αλλά δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοσθεί σαν αναβάθμιση στα υπάρχοντα feeder.

----------


## gvaf

Νίκο καλημέρα
Ποιά εννοείς τελευταια παρτίδα καπακιών ?

----------


## nvak

> Νίκο καλημέρα
> Ποιά εννοείς τελευταια παρτίδα καπακιών ?


Αυτά που παρέλαβα και μοιράζω από το καλοκαίρι του 2011.

----------


## gvaf

Δεν έχω πάρει.
Θα σε πάρω κάποια στιγμή τηλέφωνο να βρεθούμε να μου δώσεις καμιά 100ριά κομμάτια.

----------


## chrismarine

χρόνια πολλά ,καλή χρονιά να έχουμε !
με αφορμή τον βροχερό καιρό λόγω εποχής ,είπα να ποσταρω και εγώ την ιδέα δανική από τον gas η οποία έχει εφαρμοστεί και σε άλλες κοινότητες με επιτυχία 
κόστος υλικών από 0-1,5 ευρώ 
χρειαζόμαστε 1 μπουκάλι pet 1.5L (εγώ χρησιμοποίησα coca) ,το κόβουμε κάτω από την μέση και το περνάμε στο feeder ,με ένα πιστόλι θερμού αέρα ζεσταίνουμε προσεκτικά το υπόλοιπο που περισσεύει πίσω από το στόμιο του feeder και μαζεύει σαν θερμοσυστελομενο 
πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να αντέξει χρόνια γιατί δεν έχω δει πουθενά μπουκάλι pet να παθαίνει πολυμερισμό σε σημείο αποσύνθεσης

----------

